# Mystery Loco



## freeskier (Dec 11, 2012)

Just picked up this nice gp 7 (9?) at a train show today, pretty high quality detail and runs amazingly smooth, all for only $30! I'm not sure who made it. I know it's older, pre LED era but has nice micro trains couplers installed and the shell seems pretty new based on the tiny details. It doesn't exactly help that someone sanded off the writing on the bottom of the fuel tank! I'm thinking its probably Atlas, came in an atlas box but only wrapped in a paper towel inside with no model type or anything inside. Curious to see if anyone else might have a better idea


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Its a Atlas alright. Not sure if its the GP7 or 9.


----------



## Ron McF (Oct 27, 2012)

This is one of the GP7s that Kato made for Atlas, using the earlier Kato/Atlas RS3 frame and mechanism.The RS3 frame was used unmodified, and the GP7 body had to be stretched to fit it. The wheelbase of the RS3 was also shorter than that of the GP7, so the resulting GP7 was a bit of an ugly duckling. 

This particular model appears to have been modified with an aftermarket frame that adjusts the wheelbase to improve the overall appearance. It has also had MTL pilots installed.

More details on Spookshow's website:
http://www.spookshow.net/loco/atlasgp79.html

Incidentally, the body is sitting the wrong way around on the frame. The air reservoirs go to the rear (long hood end) of the fuel tank.

Regards,
Ron


----------

